# Grape seed oil soap recipes



## ngirl101 (Sep 28, 2014)

I need a good grape seed oil soap recipe


-Ngirl101


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 29, 2014)

What kind of recipe are you looking for.  You really shouldn't use just grapeseed old.  It has a short shelf life (6 mos or so)  and would be prone to DOS.  I personally wouldn't use it at more than 10%


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 29, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> What kind of recipe are you looking for.  You really shouldn't use just grapeseed old.  It has a short shelf life (6 mos or so)  and would be prone to DOS.  I personally wouldn't use it at more than 10%



@shunt, I have a few soft oils (soybean, safflower, grapeseed, etc). I might have to put these into a wax mix for solid perfumes. But, have you ever found an effective way to dump similar oils into a batch without the risk of DOS or soggy soaps>?


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 29, 2014)

I use the "no-no" oils like grape seed and sunflower oil in my soap recipes. I usually add vitamin E to the blend.  I have a few old bars (over 2 years) and no DOS yet.  In one recipe sunflower is 15 percent and I have one at 18 percent. The one with grape seed is 12 percent.  I have one more recipe where the grape seed is at 20 percent - no DOS yet but the recipe is a newer one and my oldest bars are only 8 months old. 

I add vitamin E directly to my oils when I buy them and there is an additional 1 percent added to the recipe.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 29, 2014)

Dorymae said:


> I use the "no-no" oils like grape seed and sunflower oil in my soap recipes. I usually add vitamin E to the blend.  I have a few old bars (over 2 years) and no DOS yet.  In one recipe sunflower is 15 percent and I have one at 18 percent. The one with grape seed is 12 percent.  I have one more recipe where the grape seed is at 20 percent - no DOS yet but the recipe is a newer one and my oldest bars are only 8 months old.
> 
> I add vitamin E directly to my oils when I buy them and there is an additional 1 percent added to the recipe.



How much? Like 1 drop/oz?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 29, 2014)

Only using small percentages 5-10%.  Also adding ROE or Vitamin E to the oils may extend their shelf life a bit longer.   I don't use any of them so can't speak first hand.


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 29, 2014)

goji_fries said:


> How much? Like 1 drop/oz?



When I add it to the freshly bought oil I add one oz per gallon, I'm not sure if it helps really or not.  All I can say is that I haven't had DOS since I have been adding it.  I think there are many factors that cause (or make it more probable to get) DOS.  I also switched my curing room to a cooler part of the house and I believe that also helped.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 29, 2014)

I use sunflower up to 20% and grapeseed up to 15% with no problems. I do add roe into my jugs when I first open the oils. I do a soap that contains hemp oil, grapeseed, tallow, coconut and sunflower. Never had acquire dos and have keep one for a year for testing. I have had lard and coconut oil soap come down with dos, go figure...


----------

